# 1988 Stanza



## tizzo (Jun 20, 2005)

Hey all, any Stanza guru's here. I had an 84 stanza car and it was a great car. I just bought a 1988 Stanza wagon and after one day the tranny stopped working. Need some help because I'm getting conflicting info from a mechanic, auto parts (advance auto) and the dealer. The auto parts says there is something in the trans that may prevent it from going into Drive or Reverse if there is a fuse or electronic component that is bad, and I read the comment in the computer also about the electronics, but the dealer service rep says there isnt any component like that on the Stanza, they want $1000-2000 to fix the trans. It will go into park and its in park wont move, but any other gear and it seems as if its in neutral, its and automatic with an overdrive on/off button on the dash, doesnt matter if its on or off. The motor runs great so I hate to junk it for a switch or elect module but if its the trans I need to get rid of it. Any ideas anyone?


----------



## outcastwzl (Jul 5, 2005)

I have a 92 stanza, When i first baught it i noticed this sort of problem thou it was a severe. When ever I went to go into drive it would act as if it was in neutral. Regardless of how much gas I gave it , it just wouldnt go. But if i put it in a differnt gear such as 1st or 2nd and then went up to drive it would work fine. ...  After speaking with some friends and other people whom own stanza's it seems to be a heretary problem with stanza's and altima's. So i just shift to 2nd and then to drive.


----------



## Chad1992 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Tranny*

Go to discount and ask for seafoam try this. Or try some brake fluid. Your seals might be bad. The brake fluid will swell the seals. If its electical take it to discount and put it on a computer to see what codes it gives you!


----------

